# CAAD 3 Question



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Hey all,

First time post to the forum. Long time MTB'r but new to the road.
I have a CAAD 3 R400 in excellent condition. It was used when I purchased the bike but with hardly any miles on it. It's completely stock and would like to upgrade. The wheel-set will have to go, plus the stock drive train. Don't get me wrong they all work well but I feel it could use nicer components. 
As it is now I have:
Sora crank
Tiagra RD
Sora FD
Sora FlightDeck shifters
C-Dale house brand wheels and hubs
1" C-Dale aluminum forks
Zoom drop bars

I guess the real question should I just sell the bike and get something new? I guess it would be the difference between the upgrade cost vs. the new bike cost.

Any help from you guy's and gal's would be appreciated


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*UPGRADE-? /my $0.02*

It all depends what you mean by "upgrade". I had CAAD 3 bike with 105 comp.It was crashed and was replaced with CAAD8 with Dura Ace. If you are looking to get the lightest components(wheels...Shimano 10, new Sram or new Campy 10) you would be better with a complete new bike. You could upgrade to 9 speed Ultegra used(e-bay) and some light used wheels you could upgrade CAAD3. CAAD8 rides better than CAAD3, but paint in not as good. Both feel very fast and racy. CAAD3 bike with 9 speed Shimano and a nice set of wheels will be a very competitive and light bike that will not need monthly payments to pay "upgrades" off. Hope it helps.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I kinda meant. Is the frame worth putting on a better drive train, wheelset, etc.. I have no other bikes to compare the ride quality of the CAAD3 to any other model or manufacturer. I know that there are nicer bikes out there, but when on a budget it's kinda hard just to go ahead and purchase a whole new bike. I kinda feel that I would be spending a lot anyway on rebuilding the bike, so maybe I'll just save some cash.

Thanks


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

tikitorchfriday said:


> Yeah, that's what I kinda meant. Is the frame worth putting on a better drive train, wheelset, etc.. I have no other bikes to compare the ride quality of the CAAD3 to any other model or manufacturer. I know that there are nicer bikes out there, but when on a budget it's kinda hard just to go ahead and purchase a whole new bike. I kinda feel that I would be spending a lot anyway on rebuilding the bike, so maybe I'll just save some cash.
> 
> Thanks


I have a CAD3 (Mine only has 1 A in CAAD) that is built up with UItegra 9 speed stuff and I love it. It is very stiff and great handling, yet comfortable for longer rides. I will have an extra 9 speed Ultegra group with 1200 miles on it available for sale next week. If you are interested PM me.

IMHO, if it fits well then upgrading is not a bad idea.


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Fork Update*

I would update alum. fork to carbon fiber one. You can find them cheep on e-bay. The frame(CAAD3) is a keeper.:thumbsup:


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> I have a CAD3 (Mine only has 1 A in CAAD) that is built up with UItegra 9 speed stuff and I love it. It is very stiff and great handling, yet comfortable for longer rides. I will have an extra 9 speed Ultegra group with 1200 miles on it available for sale next week. If you are interested PM me.
> 
> IMHO, if it fits well then upgrading is not a bad idea.


I must say, your bike looks awesome! Mine is like a dark royal blue color. Man I don't even know what year mine was made. I'll have to post a picture.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Ab24029 said:


> I would update alum. fork to carbon fiber one. You can find them cheep on e-bay. The frame(CAAD3) is a keeper.:thumbsup:


Do you know if I could go thread-less or do I have to keep a threaded fork. I do realize I would have to change the head set if I go thread-less. Oh yeah, and the stem also. Just wondering if I have the option to do either.


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*carbon fork*



tikitorchfriday said:


> Do you know if I could go thread-less or do I have to keep a threaded fork. I do realize I would have to change the head set if I go thread-less. Oh yeah, and the stem also. Just wondering if I have the option to do either.


 Is is one inch threded fork that you need. No need to upgrade the stem or headset. There is a lot of cheap carbon fiber forks with alloy steerer 1" out there. If you would like to put a different stem(not quill) for thredless fork(some people like the new stems look) you woud need to get an adepter for the threaded fork. I like that set up-gives you more flexability to adjust handlebar height.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> I have a CAD3 (Mine only has 1 A in CAAD) that is built up with UItegra 9 speed stuff and I love it. It is very stiff and great handling, yet comfortable for longer rides.


My LBS has the saeco cad4 frame with paint nearly identical to your cad3. After all your pictures of it, I keep having visions of what it will look like built up. I'm a bit leery of the price tag (I think he marked the frame $550), but man. It would be fun to have another 'dale. It's an addiction!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

paint said:


> My LBS has the saeco cad4 frame with paint nearly identical to your cad3. After all your pictures of it, I keep having visions of what it will look like built up. I'm a bit leery of the price tag (I think he marked the frame $550), but man. It would be fun to have another 'dale. It's an addiction!


It is a great frameset but $550 for it is a bit steep. I would sell my entire bike (minus the Arione) for little more than your LBS wants for the frameset.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> It is a great frameset but $550 for it is a bit steep. I would sell my entire bike (minus the Arione) for little more than your LBS wants for the frameset.


And now you know why it's not already hanging from a hook in my room. :yesnod:


----------



## VW Beetle (Apr 27, 2006)

> Mine is like a dark royal blue color. Man I don't even know what year mine was made.


Probably the 2001 model, I'd guess from the components. I have the 2000 model in the same color, also Caad 3, but all Tiagra. Great bike.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

My 2000 R3000 is CAAD 4, so, a CAAD3 has to be pre-2000.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

s2ktaxi said:


> My 2000 R3000 is CAAD 4, so, a CAAD3 has to be pre-2000.


Not necessarily. The CAAD9 will be out soon, but the CAAD8 won't be retired at the same time. CAAD8 on lower end setups or different use setups (isn't the new fixte a CAAD5 frame?). I mean, it's possible that your logic is true, but it's not for sure.


----------



## VW Beetle (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes, I think that's it. Lower-end models stuck with the CAAD3 for a while. Here are the specs on the 2001 R400, which sounds like what the OP has:

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/01/cusa/model-1RR4T.html


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

I love my CAAD 3. It is 'slightly' modified from original. It was pretty nice before, but with the carbon tubes spliced in it rides like a dream.
View attachment 59697


View attachment 59698


View attachment 59699


View attachment 59700


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Boardmill said:


> I love my CAAD 3. It is 'slightly' modified from original. It was pretty nice before, but with the carbon tubes spliced in it rides like a dream.
> View attachment 59697
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that must have been a labor of love..... you must have spent at least as much as the frame was worth to do it. Did you do it to see if you could or because you knew the ride would be great? Have you seen that done before? 

Come on man... you can't post pics like that without more detail 

That is one cool bike..:thumbsup:


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

handsomerob said:


> Wow, that must have been a labor of love..... you must have spent at least as much as the frame was worth to do it. Did you do it to see if you could or because you knew the ride would be great? Have you seen that done before?
> 
> Come on man... you can't post pics like that without more detail
> 
> That is one cool bike..:thumbsup:


Mr. Handsome,

I have been working with composites for a while and from the first time I saw the Six13 I knew I could execute something like that for myself. I had the CAAD 3 built up and I loved most of what the bike had to offer but the harshness was a bummer even to my relatively young body. I prefered to ride my Specialized Roubaix on anything over 30 miles because I would feel so much fresher at the end. 

I ended up going the Seven/ Serotta route for tubing layout because I wanted the vibrattion to have to travel through a carbon tube to get to me. The point of the carbon is just to create a resonance change to break up the vibrations. 

I made all the tubes myself and the entire project took about 7 hours of labor and was done over 5 days or so (drying time). I have an empirical personality and like tinkering so I enjoyed myself. The result in terms of ride quality is better then I expected, the frame is still very stiff but the harshness gone. As a matter of fact, I like this frame more then anything else I have ridden. Relative to my Roubaix it has better stiffness and road feel. In terms of aesthetics, weigth, and time I have done this same project three times now and the results have improved nicely. 

Here are some before and during pics. I upgraded the fork, stem, and bars also. When I took the pictures I was coming off an injury and I couldn't stretch out as much so I had the stem flipped up. Now that my body has mended the stem is flipped and the cockpit is more aggressive, the way I like it.

Let me know if you have any more questions or if you want more detail.
View attachment 59830


View attachment 59831


View attachment 59832


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

VW Beetle said:


> Yes, I think that's it. Lower-end models stuck with the CAAD3 for a while. Here are the specs on the 2001 R400, which sounds like what the OP has:
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/01/cusa/model-1RR4T.html


Thanks, I think that's the one.


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

Boardmill said:


> Mr. Handsome,
> 
> I have been working with composites for a while and from the first time I saw the Six13 I knew I could execute something like that for myself. I had the CAAD 3 built up and I loved most of what the bike had to offer but the harshness was a bummer even to my relatively young body. I prefered to ride my Specialized Roubaix on anything over 30 miles because I would feel so much fresher at the end.
> 
> ...


That's amazing! Was this done in home or at some facility. How are the transitions made from the carbon to the aluminum? What makes that seal?
Anyway, great job!


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

tikitorchfriday said:


> That's amazing! Was this done in home or at some facility. How are the transitions made from the carbon to the aluminum? What makes that seal?
> Anyway, great job!


I appreciate the compliment. I did it all in my garage with stuff that anyone can buy, the materials were about $60 or so. The one key thing is I've been working with carbon and epoxy for a number of years, so I wouldn't recommend this project to just anyone. It is doable, you just want to practice some first.

The carbon tubes go into the aluminum tubes at least 4". I put a very slight taper into the carbon tube and thinned out the material a bit at the end so there is a smooth transition in terms of strength and stiffness. I'm sure that tapering was unnecessary but it didn't take longer then about 5 extra minutes. However, because the aluminum tubes were butted it made things fit a little better.

I epoxied the tubes in place. There is a little layer of fiberglass between the aluminum and carbon which keeps them from reacting. Most builders use a 3M adhesive to join the carbon and aluminum, but there are some additives you can mix into the epoxy that will give you a bomber connection. 

To make the tubes I just used PVC pipe as molds. I got the best diameter I could and then built it up with plastic film until I had the right inside diameter. The carbon was wet out by hand and then just hand wrapped onto the mold. I pulled everything nice and tight as I wrapped and then held everything in place, while it dried, with Peel Ply. During the whole process a caliper was my best friend and used every step of the way.


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

Ab24029 said:


> I would update alum. fork to carbon fiber one. You can find them cheep on e-bay. The frame(CAAD3) is a keeper.:thumbsup:


Would you also consider a model 2000, CAAD4 frame a keeper? All Campy components, Zipp 303 Clincher wheels, etc?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

yep. according to weightweenies, the caad4 and 3 are the lightest caad frames if i remember correctrly. I kept my caad 4 and use it as my commuter


----------



## yosemitesamiam (Jul 30, 2006)

omniviper said:


> yep. according to weightweenies, the caad4 and 3 are the lightest caad frames if i remember correctrly. I kept my caad 4 and use it as my commuter


Interesting! How about comfort wise? Also, I don't know exactly what size I wear. I'm 5'9" and have about a 30"-to-slightly-more inseam with no shoes on. I believe the stand over height of one I found at a great price here locally is a 54cm...meaning around a 30.75" standover, but I also have longer arms than most people my height...I'm thinking of just going for it...what could it hurt? 

Sam


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

if its priced great, then by all means. Youre going to be stuck with a threaded headset though and a quill stem. Not sure if you can upgrade those to an A head. As for comfort, theyre full bodied alus. Expect getting close to how the road feels.


----------

